# Just put it in reverse and sear



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2008)

I was taking a look at the staeks and came across this 1.89lb ribeye










Rubbed it with a bit of s&p

Put it on indirect until it hit 100 then ramped up the heat to 800 and brought the steak up to 128. Made for some good eats for 4.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice Curtis!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2008)

great looking steak!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice even color throughout!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 14, 2008)

That looks great. $1.89 a lb?


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2008)

I wish. no it weighed 1.89lb.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that looks good!! I need to try the reverse sear method.


----------



## big dude (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that's a steak


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2008)

PERFECT!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lord help me! I could tear into that!


----------



## Finney (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice.  
I'd hammer that.  LOL


----------



## john a (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a beauty Curtis. What kind of cooker you using?


----------



## cflatt (Apr 15, 2008)

My OTG. Started another chimney up right after I put on the steak. then added it to the coals in one nice pile as well as opening up the lid a bit


----------



## john pen (Apr 15, 2008)

Now thats a good lookin' piece of cattle flesh !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 16, 2008)

THAT's a steak!
Awesome!


----------



## JACK Y C (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks so d I'm cooking one today!!

Approx what temp do you cook indirect and do you flip during this time ??  Thanks


----------



## cflatt (Apr 16, 2008)

JACK Y C said:
			
		

> Looks so d I'm cooking one today!!
> 
> Approx what temp do you cook indirect and do you flip during this time ??  Thanks



I kept the coals on one side and the steak on the other. Let the indirect side sit at about 250ish. Flipped it once and started another chimney of coals.When the steak reached around 100 I pulled it off and added the chimney and propped the lid back enough to let it get as much oxygen as possible. Didnt take long. Once it hit 750 -800 I put the steak back on and basically seared each side. That was about all it took to get it up to med-rare. I've been doing another version of this for a while, cook it indirect with a cast iron skillet over the coals. Then pull the steak at 100 and get as much heat as possible under the skillet and give the steak a slight crust on either side.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 16, 2008)

*mmmm*

that looks incredible.....


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2008)

Steak is on my list of things to do.

That look great.


----------



## JACK Y C (Apr 17, 2008)

cflatt said:
			
		

> JACK Y C said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curtis

Thanks for the info .. I tried this last night and seared it over a Weber  Chimney  2/3 full of Kinsford.  Man, it was perfect !!

Thanks again !!!

jc


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh man good looking eats


----------

